# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  thắc mắc về Win 7 và Win xp

## thanh_k8_cntt

anh em cho em hỏi khi em vào control panel của win xp thì như hình sau :

còn khi em vào control panel win 7 thì rất bở ngỡ anh em nào có kinh nghiệm xài win 7 thì hướng dẫn giúp em sự khác nhau và giống nhau giữa win xp và win 7 nhé. thank!

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

cơ bản là như nhau, ở w7 bạn có thêm tính năng điều chỉnh icon và w7 tự động đưa ra củng như thu lại 1 số icon cho bạn, bạn chú ý góc trên màn hình có chử sau: wiew by: ...

----------


## noithatquangvinh

bạn thắc mắc như thế cũng đúng, mình xin hỏi bạn dùng bản win 7 32bit hay 64 bit? mình thì mình xài win 7 và dùng bản 64 bit, bạn dùng bản boa nhiêu bit nói rõ hơn được ko? mình có thể sẽ giúp bạn giải thích được điều bạn muốn hỏi đó

----------


## chungcuhanoi

mình có lang thang trên mạng và tìm được 1 số tài liệu nói rõ về win 7. mình đưa lên mong là bạn hiểu thêm về win 7 nhé.
giống như windows vista, windows 7 có tới 6 phiên bản: starter, home basic, home premium, professional, enterprise, và ultimate. việc chọn lựa ra phiên bản thích hợp trong 6 phiên bản trên có vẻ khó khăn, nhưng thật ra bạn chỉ cần lựa chọn trong 3 phiên bản mà thôi.

phiên bản windows 7 nào không thích hợp với tôi?phiên bản windows 7 starter chỉ cung cấp cho bạn các tác vụ cơ bản như kiểm tra email, lướt web, nghe nhạc... mà thôi, và nó được thiết kế tối ưu cho cá máy tính ít mạnh mẽ như các netbook dùng chip atom. bạn sẽ không tìm thấy phiên bản windows 7 starter này ngoài cửa hàng bán lẻ vì nó chỉ được cài sẵn trên các netbook mà thôi.
phiên bản windows 7 home basic thì không bị giới hạn tính năng như là bản starter, nhưng nó chỉ được bán ở các quốc gia đang phát triển như ấn độ, trung quốc, philippines... và cũng được cài đặt sẵn trên máy tính. 
riêng phiên bản windows 7 enterprise thì giống như bản windows 7 ultimate, nhưng chỉ dành cho doanh nghiệp với số lượng lớn.
chỉ còn lại 3 phiên bản windows 7 (home premium, professional và ultimate) là thích hợp cho bạn, vì vậy bạn sẽ dễ dàng lựa chọn hơn.

so sánh phiên bản home premium, professional và ultimate
windows 7 home premium
windows 7 home premium, giống như phiên bản xp home and vista home premium, dành cho người sử dụng tại gia đình với giao diện người dùng aero trong suốt. phiên bản home premium có kèm theo windows media center để giúp bạn có thể chơi được nhiều định dạng media (bao gồm cả dvd), và có thêm phần mềm tạo dvd để giúp bạn tạo đĩa phim dvd hay ghi đĩa cd, dvd, và blu-ray.

windows 7 home premium còn bao gồm thêm tiện ích sao lưu, giúp bạn tạo bản sao lưu của toàn bộ hệ thống. nó cũng bao gồm chức năng “previous version” đã xuất hiện trong phiên bản vista business trước kia. đây là chức năng rất hữu ích để khôi phục lại những file đã bị xóa hay bị thay đổi đột ngột.
windows virtual pc hiện giờ hỗ trợ tất cả các phiên bản của windows 7, trong khi virtual pc 2007 chỉ được hỗ trợ phiên bản xp professional và vista business hoặc ultimate. với virtual pc, bạn có thể chạy hệ điều hành khác (như windows xp, vista hoặc thậm chí cả linux) trên windows 7 nếu bạn muốn. cuối cùng, windows 7 home premium hỗ trợ tối đa 2 bộ xử lý vật lý với số lõi không giới hạn, và lên đến 16 gb ram.
windows 7 professional
windows 7 professional bao gồm tất cả các tính năng windows 7 home premium, cộng thêm nhiều tính năng mạng nâng cao. ví dụ, tính năng location aware printingcho phép bạn chọn các máy in mặc định khác nhau cho các mạng khác nhau, và nó thật hữu ích cho những người sử dụng cùng laptop ở nhiều địa điểm khác nhau (ở nhà, ở công ty...).
tính năng "offline files" của windows 7 professional lưu trữ các file trên mạng vào ổ đĩa máy tính của bạn để bạn có thể tiếp tục làm việc với chúng ngay cả khi kết nối mạng bị đứt. công cụ windows backup có sẵn sẽ sao lưu dữ liệu của bạn lên mạng và bạn có thể dùng hệ thống tập tin được mã hóa để bảo vệ tốt hơn các file trong máy bạn. tính năng domain join của windows 7 professional giúp kết nối tới mạng công ty được bảo mật hơn và việc truy cập được quản lý thông qua chính sách nhóm tốt hơn.
giống như vista và xp professional, windows 7 professional cũng bao gồm tính năng "remote desktop" cho phép người dùng khác kết nối tới máy tính của bạn thông qu mạng internet.

điều đáng nói là, tính năng thú vị nhất của bản windows 7 professional là xp mode. xp mode chủ yếu dành cho những người kinh doanh muốn chạy các ứng dụng trên windows 7 mà các ứng dụng đó chỉ có thể chạy trên windows xp.
nếu bạn là người dùng windows 7 home premium và có bản copy có bản quyền của windows xp, bạn cũng có thể dùng virtual pc để chạy xp mode.
windows 7 ultimate
windows 7 ultimate bao gồm tất cả cá tính năng của windows 7 home premium và professional, cộng thêm vài tính năng doanh nghiệp và bảo mật.
tính năng hướng doanh nghiệp bao gồm federated search (để tìm kiếm trong các ổ đĩa trên mạng), direct access (truy cập máy chủ email, thư mục chia sẻ, trang web mạng nội bộ của doanh nghiệp mà không cần kết nối tới vpn), branchcache (lưu bản sao của toàn bộ nội dung trang web và file trên máy chủ nhằm tăng hiệu suất truy cập) và một hệ thống cho phép bạn chạy ứng dụng unix trên windows.
với windows 7 ultimate, bạn có khả năng khởi động từ ổ đĩa ảo, cùng với tính năng bitlocker - cho phép mã hội nội dung file trong máy tính cũng như trong ổ đĩa usb.
giá của các phiên bản windows 7
khi chọn lựa phiên bản windows 7, giá cả cũng là một nhân tố quyết định với nhiều người. home premium là bản windows 7 rẻ nhất, nhất là khi nó đi kèm trong bản family pack - cho phép bạn sử dụng cùng một bản quyền cho 3 máy tính trong cùng gia đình. 
windows home premium
windows 7 home premium full: 199,99 đô
windows 7 home premium nâng cấp: 119,99 đô
windows 7 family pack (home premium): 149,99 đô
nâng cấp từ windows 7 starter lên windows 7 home premium: 79,99 đô
windows 7 professional
windows 7 professional full : 299,99 đô
windows 7 professional nâng cấp: 199,99 đô
nâng cấp windows 7 home premium lên windows 7 professional: 89,99 đô
windows 7 ultimate
windows 7 ultimate full: 319,99 đô
windows 7 ultimate upgrade: 219,99 đô
nâng cấp windows 7 home premium lên windows 7 ultimate: 139,99 đô
vậy còn nâng cấp lên windows 7 từ các phiên bản windows trước thì sao?
trong khi hầu hết các trang web bán lẻ đề cập rằng chỉ có người dùng xp và vista có đủ điều kiện cho giá nâng cấp trên windows 7, thì tin chính thức từ microsoft store là:
điều kiện để bạn nâng cấp lên phiên bản windows 7 từ các phiên bản windows cũ là, bạn đang chạy windows vista, windows xp, hoặc windows 2000 có bản quyền.
và mặc dù bạn không thể lưu lại các thiết lập khi nâng cấp từ windows xp hoặc 2000 lên windows 7, nhưng bạn có thể tiết kiệm ít nhất một số tiền từ giá nâng cấp. 
32 bit hay 64 bit?
hầu hết các máy tính mới được bán ngày nay dùng bộ xử lý 64 bit. những bộ vi xử lý hỗ trợ bộ nhớ ram hơn so với bộ vi xử lý 32 bit, và cũng có thể xử lý thông tin tại một thời gian nhiều hơn so với các bộ vi xử lý tiền nhiệm của nó. để tận dụng tính năng này, hệ điều hành windows 7 cũng nên là 64 bit.
với các phiên bản windows trước, bạn phải quyết định rằng muốn cài bản 32 bit hay 64 bit trước, rồi sau đó mới mua. còn ở windows 7, cả bản 32 bit và 64 bit được gộp chung trong hộp. bạn sẽ quyết định dùng bản nào lúc chuẩn bị cài đặt mà thôi.
quyết định xem nên mua phiên bản windows 7 nào?
phiên bản home premium phù hợp cho đa số người dùng.

----------


## tindienthoai

mình xem chổ nào biết 32 bit và 64 bit vậy bạn. mình thấy xài win xp thì thông dụng hơn nhé. laptop mà xài winxp cũng được chứ sao.

----------


## huahien

trước tiên cần nói rằng win 7 hơn đứt winxp về mọi mặt nhé tất nhiên trước đây còn một số phần mềm không tương thích với win7 nhưng gần như đã được các nhà sản xuất phần mềm khắc phục vì win 7 sẽ thống trị trong tương lại chứ không phải os đã gần 10 năm tuổi
ngoài ra trong win7 vẫn hỗ trợ xp cho ai trung thành với os này
và người việt ta chẳng dại gì mà mua với trả bán, bản crack đầy và tôi dùng crack mà vẫn update hàng ngày nè có sao đâu không khác gì bản quyền chỉ mỗi tội không phải trả tiền cho những người vốn giàu có hơn chúng ta rất nhiều
muốn xem win32 hay 64 thì vào run đánh "dxdiag" là ok

----------


## anhnt

bạn nói hơn đứt về mọi mặc như thế thì ví dụ như mặt nào trong win7. 
trong winxp khi bị lổi win thì mình có burn ghost và cài win lại bình thường, còn win 7 khi bị lổi mình có thể burn ghost và cài win giống như win xp không?

----------


## secutechvn

mình xin bổ sung ne.
win 7 32 bit dùng phổ biển nhất cấu hình máy giống như xp vậy.dùng 64 bít thì ram 4g trở lên là dùng được.( 64 chủ yếu là doanh nghiệp dùng thôi ví nó dòi hỏi về bảo mật cao)
còn về lỗi win thì cũng giống như xp vậy có thể cài win hoặc bung ghost. nhưng win 7 tiện một cái là lỗi thì bạn có thể khôi phục lại hiện trạng như ban đầu chưa lỗi được.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## xuyenchi05

khôi phục lại ban đầu như thế nào hả bạn, có cần dùng đĩa gì không, hay chỉ restart là được?

----------


## okbebu

> bạn nói hơn đứt về mọi mặc như thế thì ví dụ như mặt nào trong win7. 
> trong winxp khi bị lổi win thì mình có burn ghost và cài win lại bình thường, còn win 7 khi bị lổi mình có thể burn ghost và cài win giống như win xp không?


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
windows 7 cũng như những hệ điều hành khác của ms bạn đều có thể tạo file ghost và bung lại file ghost khi cần, cũng giống như windows xp vậy.
chúc bạn luôn vui.

----------


## nguyen_chien

> mình xin bổ sung ne.
> win 7 32 bit dùng phổ biển nhất cấu hình máy giống như xp vậy.dùng 64 bít thì ram 4g trở lên là dùng được.( 64 chủ yếu là doanh nghiệp dùng thôi ví nó dòi hỏi về bảo mật cao)
> còn về lỗi win thì cũng giống như xp vậy có thể cài win hoặc bung ghost. nhưng win 7 tiện một cái là lỗi thì bạn có thể khôi phục lại hiện trạng như ban đầu chưa lỗi được.
> chúc bạn thành công.


 khôi phục hiện trạng như thế nào? bạn hướng dẫn cụ thể cho mình dễ hiểu nhé.

----------


## panda41

> khôi phục lại ban đầu như thế nào hả bạn, có cần dùng đĩa gì không, hay chỉ restart là được?


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
*@ piloveyou*
không phải là khi dùng windows 7 64bit phải cần >4gb ram, với ram 1gb bạn cũng có thể dùng bình thường. với máy tính có 4gb ram thì bạn phải dùng hệ điều hành 64bit để nó nhận đủ 4gb ram của bạn, còn ở hệ điều hành 32bit chỉ nhận được tối đa ~ 3,2gb ram mà thôi.
khi dùng hệ điều hành windows 64bit ta sẽ sử dụng được tối ưu các phần cứng của máy tính, người dùng thông thương cũng có thể dùng 64bit như 32bit vậy, không cứ gì là chỉ cho doanh nghiệp. 
@* viettam*
windows 7 có thêm chế độ repair lại windows. trong quá trình sử dụng windows 7 sẽ tự động lưu lại hệ thống (giống như ta tạo file ghost). mỗi khi máy tính gặp sự cố, ta khởi động lại máy sẽ có dòng thông báo là bạn có muốn repair lại hay không? khi repair lại hệ điều hành của bạn sẽ trởi lại trạng thai trước đó (trước khi gặp sự cố). thực ra trong win xp cũng có nhưng ta ít hay sử dụng (nhưng tính năng này nó không được hiển thị khi ta khởi động máy giống như windows 7).


chúc bạn luôn vui.

----------


## 513minh891

hôm qua có đứa em nhờ xem cái máy laptop của nó, nhưng khi mở máy ra thì thấy rất lạ về giao diện và mình quan sát đó là win 7, thật ngỡ ngàng luôn khi giao diện đẹp nhưng còn quá xa lạ với mình, thật là chậm mất rồi phải không khi mình mới biết đây thôi về win 7. vì vậy hôm nay nhờ các anh em giải đáp những thất mắc trên mà em đã gặp nhé. còn một vấn đề nữa cái laptop của thằng em không biết bị gì các bàn phim bị tê liệt hết khi đang trong win 7, nói chung bấm phím từ a đến z đều không được, bấm f1 đến f12 cũng chẳng ăn thua gì??? nhưng không hiểu nổi lúc mình giữ 1 phím vd như giữ phím a trong vòng 4 giây thì nó mới được, mỗi lần ấn phím gì thì điều giữ khoảng vài giây nó mới lên. máy tính thì vẫn hoạt động bình thường bất nhạc vẫn được, dùng chuột vẫn được nhưng những gì liên quan đến bàn phím thì bị như thế. mình đem ra ktv ngoài tỉnh thì nó bảo là lổi win 7. anh em có ý kiến gì không nếu bàn phím laptop bị như thế mà trong khi vào win vẫn bình thường, bất nhạc vẫn được.

----------


## truong coi

bạn cứ vào control panel như bình thường, góc tay phải trên cùng có các kiểu xem đấy... chọn vào kiểu small rồi tự khám pahs

----------

